# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Oxygen MultiGateWay [Vodafone One Net]

## finos

Καλησπερα σε ολους . 

προσφατα επεσε στη αντιληψη μου αυτο το CPE  και οι λειτουργιες του μου φανήκαν  πολυ ενδιαφέρουσες αλλα στα forums Και στο internet γενικα υπαρχουν πολυ λιγες πλήροφοριες για αυτο 

Αυτα που εμαθα ειναι οτι το δινει η Voda στους εταιρικους πελατες που εχουν παραπανω απο 1 καναλια φωνης  και οτι _μαλλον_  το πουλαει ,δε το δινει με χρησιδάνειο . 


Αυτα που θελω να μαθω ειναι ,ποσο Σταθερο CPE ειναι , Ποσο το "κλειδωσε" η voda & αν εχει βρεθει καποιο backdoor ή οποια αλλη πληροφορια εχετε για το εν λογο cpe (chipset , vendor etc...) 


Ευχαριστω .

----------


## sdikr

Στις περιπτώσεις του Onenet  το δίνουν πολύ κλειδωμένο,  σε μερικές περιπτώσεις δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις ούτε πόρτα.
Από σταθερότητα θα έλεγα είναι σταθερό.
Σε εμάς το έχουν δώσει με χρησιδάνειο δωρεάν.

----------


## finos

> Στις περιπτώσεις του Onenet  το δίνουν πολύ κλειδωμένο,  σε μερικές περιπτώσεις δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις ούτε πόρτα.
> Από σταθερότητα θα έλεγα είναι σταθερό.
> Σε εμάς το έχουν δώσει με χρησιδάνειο δωρεάν.


πάντως με εκανε εντύπωση αυτο της Vodafone , ποσο λιγες πληροφοριες υπαρχουν για αυτο , μα καλα σε ποσο λίγους το δώσαν  ?

----------


## sdikr

> πάντως με εκανε εντύπωση αυτο της Vodafone , ποσο λιγες πληροφοριες υπαρχουν για αυτο , μα καλα σε ποσο λίγους το δώσαν  ?


Υπάρχουν αναφορές στο φόρουμ για το oxygen,  είναι εξοπλισμός που δίνουν και στον ΟΤΕ (πιο ξεκλείδωτο)

----------


## finos

Για το σηνκεκριμενο τι ξερουμε ; 
- chipset ? 
- root pass? 
- περνει openWRT ?

----------


## Dark_Man

> Για το σηνκεκριμενο τι ξερουμε ; 
> - chipset ? 
> - root pass? 
> - περνει openWRT ?


Αρχικα ειναι χωρις τις εξωτερικες κεραιες αν σε εντυπωσιασε αυτο κυριως.

----------


## finos

> Αρχικα ειναι χωρις τις εξωτερικες κεραιες αν σε εντυπωσιασε αυτο κυριως.


με κεραιες το βρηκα , αλλα τελος παντων  . Θα ηταν χρησιμο (και αυτο που ψαχνω να κανω ) αν μπορουσα να το βαλω σε δικια μου vdsl  (θεωρω ευκολο )  με  δικια μου sim  ισως και οχι voda (μαλλον δυσκολο )  για failover ή και ως 4g router . 

Εαν θα μπορουσες να βαλεις μερικα url σε thread με συζητησεις για αυτο το oxygen θα ηταν πολυ καλο. καθως απλα με search στο forum δε βρισκω κατι

----------

